# Snake identification please



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

Okay. I have never claimed to be any kind of a snake expert, but do recognize the more common Michigan snakes. I have lived at my current residence on the West shore for over 33 years and have only encountered one snake on my land, until last week. While browsing around my yard with a cold beverage in hand, I noticed a small snake in my wife’s rock garden. It was not moving, and when touched ( with a stick) I noticed it was dead. I found no holes in body from a bird or anything and don’t know what killed it. I put it on the fender of my trailer and took some pictures of the top and bottom, and the head. I showed my pictures to several people, but still not sure of the species. One guy said it was a Michigan Massauga. If so, that must mean there is a bigger one around. This snake is only 7” long also. I put it in a ziplock and into the freezer for later.

(Thanks Sureshot, I did accidentally deleted them. Here we go)




























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Cannot see the photos. Looks like they were attached then the file deleted.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Looks like a Hog Nose. Pics are very blurry tho. Markings look like it but can't see his face very well.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

The 17 snakes you might meet in Michigan


Here's a look at every snake that calls Michigan home.




www.mlive.com


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Did it have a rattle?


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

The eastern hog nose and western have different markings. The pic you posted looks more like a western but I'm pretty sure Michigan doesn't have that variety.


----------



## Gabe T (Feb 12, 2017)

Looks like someone lost their pet snake, my buddy has a hognose that looks just like that.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Nope, not a rattler. The poisonous snakes in North America, except coral snakes, have an arrow shaped head. Easy way to know if you're safe or not at a quick glance. There's no coral snakes anywhere up here in yankee country so don't worry about them...


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

What a beauty! Too bad it died - maybe ate a poisoned rodent body.

I want it to be young a copper bellied water snake That would be neat! It seems to have the head pattern.

Was it found anywhere near water?


----------



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

motoscoota said:


> What a beauty! Too bad it died - maybe ate a poisoned rodent body.
> 
> I want it to be young a copper bellied water snake That would be neat! It seems to have the head pattern.
> 
> Was it found anywhere near water?


Nearest water is Lake Michigan about half mile away, right over that big dune. Or Pigeon Lake about 1.5 miles away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

stickman1978 said:


> Did it have a rattle?


No rattle. Only 6.5 inches long. Juvenile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

Wait, I screwed up watching the videos on the 11 snakes article - it's got the hog nose head markings! My bad!


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Only good snake is a dead snake


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

fishgod said:


> No rattle. Only 6.5 inches long. Juvenile.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That explains the coloring.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Hog nose. Dunes and roads are their jam


----------



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

motoscoota said:


> Wait, I screwed up watching the videos on the 11 snakes article - it's got the hog nose head markings! My bad!





Grinnell said:


> Hog nose. Dunes and roads are their jam



Okay guys, I am going with the majority of votes that what I have is a dead Hognose in my freezer. (That will be easier to explain to my wife than a baby rattler in our area) Thanks for all the feedback and the video link from Stickman1978. That was helpful to me in my research. I still am wondering what killed it. That will remain a mystery I guess.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Wrong thread


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

You sure he was dead?

Why Do Hognose Snakes Play Dead? – Reptilinks


----------



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

Dish7 said:


> You sure he was dead?
> 
> Why Do Hognose Snakes Play Dead? – Reptilinks



Oh he/she was dead alright! Now it's a Popsicle in my basement fridge.

I went for a walk last night with my hound and came across this one about 1/4 mile from my house. This one is definitely DEAD! (How's this one #protectionisamust? )


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

FWIW, Hog nosed snakes taste like sheet. rattlers are delicious, once you work up the nerve to taste them.


----------

